# Hund an Bord



## Wulfsbarsch (9. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage an alle angelnden Hundebesitzer: 

Nehmt ihr euren Hund mit aufs Boot?

Ich habe eine Beagle (5 Jahre alt), und der muss ja irgendwo bleiben. Ich kann ihn natürlich ab und an zuhause lassen, aber das will ich meiner besseren Hälfte nicht dauerhaft antun. Daher die Idee, ihn einfach mit aufs Boot zu nehmen. Ich werde das demnächst auch mal ausprobieren, natürlich erst einmal ohne Angelzeugs. Da er ziemlich wasserscheu ist, wird er mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit jedefalls nicht ins Wasser springen, da bin ich mir eigentlich sicher.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit Hund im Boot?

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## honeybee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Hallo Wulf,

kommt immer darauf an....die eine Hündin war total begeistert vom Boot fahren...konnte sich da auch mal entspannen und "Ruhe halten"

Und dann unsere andere Hündin...die liebte zwar das Wasser, war aber auf dem Boot sehr unsicher. Für sie war das nur Stress. Wir haben es mehrfach probiert (immer mal so 5-15 Minuten) und dann entschieden, das sie besser an Land bleibt.

Kommt eben immer darauf an, was Dein Hund "dazu sagt". Ich würde auf jedem Fall meinem Hund immer eine Schwimmweste anziehen....auch daran muss er sich gewöhnen.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (9. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Hallo Jana,

ja, da hast du wohl Recht. Ich würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn meiner nach ganz kurzer Zeit Langeweile bekommt und dann anfängt, Blödsinn zu machen. 

Ich werde es daher auch erst mal in kleinen Etappen testen...

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## phirania (9. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Also mein Zerburus mochte zwar Bootsfahren ist aber auch viel und gerne neben dem Boot geschwommen.
War übrigens ein Rottweiler,wenn der dann wärend der Tour allerdings ins Boot wollte brauchte ich eine Schwimmweste.:q


----------



## Carsten_ (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Ich habe selber kein Boot, dafür aber einen Hund.
Ich würde es auch ausprobieren, stresst der Hund sich zu sehr oder macht wirklich nur Mist weil ihm langweilig ist, wird es auf Dauer sicher nichts. Legt er sich ganz ruhig in die Ecke und entspannt sich und fällt kaum auf ist es doch der ideale Begleiter #6

Unser Hund mag Wasser auch nicht in größeren Mengen als die er trinken kann, haben ihn mal mit ins 2er Kanu genommen auf einen 4h Ausflug. Er fand es nicht so geil, hat es aber mitgemacht und gut überstanden.

Die Schäferhündin einer Freundin würde vermutlich nur nerven weil sie ständig ins Wasser, aufs Boot, ins Wasser, aufs Boot wollte...

 Ist sicher viel vom Hund abhängig, so nehme ich meinen mittlerweile gerne zu Ansitzen mit. Solange keine Gefahren (Straße usw...) in der Nähe sind, kann er sogar den ganzen Tag frei rumlaufen. Er bleibt da und macht keinen Mist, hält mir sogar fremde Hunde der Spaziergänger vom Leib und knurrt die vom Fischfutter weg :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

moinsen
jau hund an bord, wie alle schon geschrieben haben, kommt auf den hund an.
letztlich wird das wohl aber durchaus mit fast jedem hund möglich sein, halt nur ´ne frage der "trainingsdauer", denn das ist meist kein selbstläufer.
merk´ ich gerade selber wieder.
unsere alte hündin Wilma ist letztes jahr gestorben, die hab´ ich auch mit auf´s boot genommen, die hatte ich soweit, daß sie auf einem stück teppich gepinkelt hat, wenn es denn mal nötig war. meist hat sie aber gepennt, war einfach froh dabei zu sein.

momentan bin ich gerade dabei unsere kleine whippet-dame mit ans wasser zu nehmen, erst mal vom ufer aus.
man vergisst viel, aber bis zum entspannten angeln ist´s doch meist ein recht langer weg. alles ist so interessant, das futter, die fische, die umgebung, usw. 
ein hund beim angeln hat aber seine vorteile, eine bessere alarmanlage gibt´s nicht.
würde an deiner stelle auch erst mal klein anfangen, also nicht gerade mit einem megatörn starten und das hauptaugenmerk eben nicht auf´s angeln legen.


----------



## Carpdr (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Hallo Wulf,

 ich habe auch 2 Hunde. 1 Labradormädchen die das Bootsfahren liebt und wie die Prinzessin im Bug sitzt oder einen 6 jährigen Beagle Rüden, der vor Aufregung fast über Bord springt. 
 Es kommt darauf an, wie Dein Hund es aufnimmt.
 Ich würde es einfach mal versuchen

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Andal (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Ich hatte bisher nur einen Hund der so einen Bootsaufenthalt gelassen hinnahm. Allen anderen war es eher ungut dabei.

Wenn sich also ein Hund gerne auf dem Boot aufhält, dann ist aber der Gedanke an eine Hundeschwimmweste, oder ein Brustgeschirr nicht so falsch. Nicht das Hunde nicht schwimmen könnten, aber man hat einen Griff mit dem man den Zamperl wieder ins Boot bekommt, ohne neue Probleme zu generieren, oder ihm dabei weh zu tun!


----------



## AllroundAlex (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Ich habe bei meinen beiden Rabauken die Erfahrung gemacht, dass probieren über studieren geht 

Meine Hündin (Hütehund-Mix) ist total entspannt, legt sich ins Boot und genießt die Sonne, mein Rüde (Terrier-Mix) hingegen ist die totale Katastrophe im Boot. Nur gestresst und gefühlt einen Puls vonn 200. Er hat artbedingt einen ungebändigten Jagdtrieb was sich darin zeigt, dass er alles fangen will was er sieht. Egal ob es eine Ente, Schwan oder auch der Fisch an meiner Angel ist. Andere Hunde am Ufer werden provisorisch auch angeknurrt usw. 
Und dennoch trainiere ich das immer wieder mit ihm und es zeigen sich auch positive Ergebnisse. 

Ansitzangeln ist da etwas anderes. Meine Hündin kann ich unangeleint stromern lassen weil die nicht weiter als 50m von mir weg geht, aber den Rüden muss ich alle paar Sek zurück pfeiffen oder entsprechend mit einer Schleppleine am Bodenanker dazu bringen bei mir zu bleiben. Beide haben aber den Vorteil, dass keine Passanten einen nerven oder andere Hunde sich zuweit nähern. Die sehen meinen Angelplatz immer als ihr Revier an. Sie machen zwar nicht viel ausser aufmerksam beobachten, aber das reicht schon


----------



## Südschwedenfan (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Seitdem ich diese Boote habe, ist unser Labi immer der erste an Bord.!

Keine Probleme beim Ein und Aussteigen und Platz zum Rumlaufen hat er auch.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxB6Gb3Eck4

Das man von diesen Dingern auch noch gut Angeln kann, versteht sich von selbst.:vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Seitdem ich diese Boote habe, ist unser Labi immer der erste an Bord.!
> 
> Keine Probleme beim Ein und Aussteigen und Platz zum Rumlaufen hat er auch.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Teil sprichst du von Boot?
 Bei uns nennt man sowas Pontoon!Bei dem Verhältnissen im Video schön anzusehen, bei etwas Wind möchte ich gerne noch mal sehen wie fröhlich die Besatzung schaut bei ständiger Gischt im Gesicht....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

recyclte Gitterbox ?


----------



## Südschwedenfan (10. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Unglaublich.

Was habt ihr beiden denn sonst noch zu dem Thema Boot und Hund beizutragen.?

Vieleicht erzählt mir ja noch jemand, dass die Dinger nicht für die hohe See und auch nicht zum Wasserski geeignet sind.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (11. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Vielen Dank an alle, die hier Beiträge zum Thema geleistet haben!

Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit berichten, wie es mit meinem Hund klappt (oder nicht).

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## Dieter02 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Also ich kann dir soviel dazu sagen, wir haben eine Labbi Hündin die natürlich arttypisch verrückt nach Wasser ist, egal wie kalt. Bootfahren ist ebenfalls kein Problem mir ihr, denn da wo ich hinwill, will sie auch hin. Bei unserem zweiten Hund würd ich das garnicht versuchen, da dieser das Wasser nicht als sein Element ansieht, wär für ihn nur zuviel stress.
Wir haben beim fahren allerdings unsere Hündin angebunden um zu verhindern da sie rausspringt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike44rot (11. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

...ich habe meinen von klein an dabei und inzwischen ist er Opa und es hat ihm nicht geschadet.





VG Thomas


----------



## Siever (12. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Ich nehme meinen Hund seit Jahren mit aufs Boot. Er liebt es. Allerdings muss man ein paar Dinge beachten. Im Sommer sollten die Tripps auf dem Wasser tagsüber nicht unbedingt lange dauern. Ein paar Stunden ohne Sonnenschutz auf dem Wasser sind auch für einen Hund nicht ohne. Und das wichtigste ist Ordnung!!  Nachdem mein Hund vor ein paar Jahren eine Dropshot-Montage in der Nase hatte,  lager ich mittlerweile alles auf dem Boot in großen Taschen oder Eimern. Denn wenn du was fängst, kann es im Boot schon mal hektisch werden.

@bike: tolles Bild und toller Hund!


----------



## bootszander (12. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Hund an bord, find ich gut für hund und halter.
Und wo findet er seinen baum?
Scherz, nein, find ich toll.


----------



## bike44rot (12. März 2016)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

@bike: tolles Bild und toller Hund![/QUOTE] 

Danke #6

Sonnenschutz und Ordnung am Boot ist mit das Wichtigste wenn ich mit meinem Hund unterwegs bin.

Dazu kommt je nach Gegend in der wir fischen auch noch entsprechender Mückenschutz.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Ist zwar schon lange her, aber weil ich das Thema angefangen habe, will ich wenigstens noch zwei Fotos nachreichen...


----------



## Carpdr (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Vielen Dank für die Photos.

 Und wie verhält er sich an Bord? Weil der Beagle doch immer eine eher etwas unruhigere Seite hat. Ich habe selber einen 

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Mein Beileid zum Beagle 

Am Anfang war er ziemlich aufgeregt. Er stand nicht nur auf der Sitzbank, sondern auch noch mit den Vorderpfoten auf der Bordwand. Da er allerdings ziemlich wasserscheu ist, solange die Außen- und Wassertemperatur deutlich unter 25 Grad liegen, hat er es nicht gewagt, reinzuspringen. Wenn das Wasser kalt ist, könnte eine Ente an ihm vorbeischwimmen. Er würde nicht reinspringen...

Nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit war er recht entspannt und hat sich meistens hingelegt oder gesetzt. Das (jedenfalls bei meinem) Beagle typische "Abhauen ohne erkenbaren Anlass" ging ja nicht 

Gruß
Wulf


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Mein Hund liebt es auf dem Boot zu sein.. .
Petri


----------



## Carpdr (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

@Wulfsbarsch:

 ja vielen Dank . Du hast genau das Verhalten meines Beagles beschrieben. Auf dem Boot sowie auch sonst ;-)

 viele Grüße
 Stefan


----------



## FrankNMS (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Meine beiden 5kg Mischlinge sind immer dabei, sogar bis nach Lappland. Ohne sie ist eine Tour für mich undenkbar, wir sind ein Rudel. Sollte ich etwas fangen, dann bekommen sie immer ihre (gebratene) Portion ab. An Bord tragen sie eine Schwimmweste. Baden lasse ich sie wegen der Waller und Hechte nie, auch auf Greifvögel muss ich im hohen Norden achtgeben.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hund an Bord*

Mein, jetzt 10 Monate alter, Bordercollie liebt Boot fahren:
:mJe schneller desto besser!
Erst ab 15-20 Kn ist er richtig glücklich...

Driften findet er dagegen eher langweilig und plötzliche starke Schwankungen durch die Wellen anderer Boote sind ihm etwas unheimlich.
Vor allem, wenn das Schnellboot nach Bergen die rauhwassertauglichkeit meines Bötchens auf die Probe stellt...|supergri

Sein nicht gerade phlegmatischer Charakter ist aber teilweise ein wenig anstrengend, da ein gegebenes Kommando eine recht kurze Hablbwertszeit hat und er ständig am rumturnen ist...


----------

